# 135 mm IS anywhere?



## nvsravank (Dec 24, 2012)

Is the venerable 135mm being replaced with an IS version? Any word on its replacement? Is a replacement even needed other than to take more of our money?


----------



## hemidesign (Dec 24, 2012)

I cannot wait to get this lens.. 135mm f2 IS.. WOW!


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 24, 2012)

I seriously want a 135 f/1.8L IS.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 24, 2012)

Of course they will make this. Because I just bought a 135L


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry to be the Grinch, but no chance of that anytime soon or even midterm.

Because in terms of satisfaction this lens sits at the tippy-top even in its current form. And Canon has a long long list of must-do things before they start to tinker with things that are highly regarded for both quality and value for the price. 

As for IS, as I said earlier in a 135L thread, "Why paint the peacock?"

Merry Christmas!


----------



## EOBeav (Dec 24, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> As for IS, as I said earlier in a 135L thread, "Why paint the peacock?



You speak the truth. I just recently rented this lens. Sending it back was very, very difficult. It's now at the top of my list.


----------

